# Aquaflora Plants



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a few tubs of these and am pretty stoked about them! Just wondering - they are pest free but are they pesticide free? I have had experiences in the past where I would get plants from the LFS and upon putting them in the tank, my shrimps die or start hyper-ventilating. Anyone can confirm that Aquaflora plants are free from chemicals? Or if a thorough rinse is necessary? I opened the tub and I got the clean sanitary smell of Seachem Excel aka smell of hospitals haha. (Excel has glut., which is an industrial disinfectant from what I have read) Please let me know thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't had one since they had that blue agar that the plants were rooted in (or whatever it was) but don't remember that smell. I know I was told to wash it off because it contained nutrients which may cause outbreaks of algae, but that was it. Had them in my invert tank without any issues.


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

effox said:


> I haven't had one since they had that blue agar that the plants were rooted in (or whatever it was) but don't remember that smell. I know I was told to wash it off because it contained nutrients which may cause outbreaks of algae, but that was it. Had them in my invert tank without any issues.


Thanks.. yeah after you mentioned agar, I think thats what the smell was.. I planted it in my tank after a quick rinse and all my shrimps and mts were all over the plants. No casualties as of right now and dont expect there'll be any. Thanks!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries, great plants. They offer cheaper ones at half the size of the normal container to make it more cost effective, but it's worth every penny either way.


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

effox said:


> No worries, great plants. They offer cheaper ones at half the size of the normal container to make it more cost effective, but it's worth every penny either way.


Can folks there get them directly from their store/warehouse/establishment as well? Or is it via the distributor only?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

They will definitely redirect you to distributors. Will you be in Abbotsford, BC in the near future?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

You cannot buy from aquaflora directly. Island pets and Aquariums west carry a small selection through Joseph @ miyabi aqua design. I believe joseph is the distributor now so he might have a few places back east that carry them. I have purchased all my aquaflora pots from Patrick (mykiss) @ canadian aquatics.

Canadian aquatics will ship. You could contact the others to see.


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

Reckon said:


> They will definitely redirect you to distributors. Will you be in Abbotsford, BC in the near future?


I see.. thanks! Lol I happen to be out west at least once a year so I like going around to see what the west has to offer. I wanted to see if was possible to go to them directly to check them out haha.


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

randylahey said:


> You cannot buy from aquaflora directly. Island pets and Aquariums west carry a small selection through Joseph @ miyabi aqua design. I believe joseph is the distributor now so he might have a few places back east that carry them. I have purchased all my aquaflora pots from Patrick (mykiss) @ canadian aquatics.
> 
> Canadian aquatics will ship. You could contact the others to see.


Yeah looks like Joseph is the sole distributor - only had I know earlier! We had him in Ottawa for a presentation in late April and could have asked him to see if he could bring some plants in with him along with the ADA goods. We have an ADA dealer thats acquainted with him so perhaps he can do a lil something something there. We also have Angelfins in Guelph that seems to get a decent selection from Aquaflora and shipping is cheaper and quicker for plants although I have purchased from Patrick before and they're pretty good. Just was checking since I am visiting out west later on in the year. Thanks for the response though


----------

